# Freezer/Fridge cleanout



## Dusty (Oct 5, 2008)

I have some fresh fruit, some frozen fruit and some canned stuff i wanna get rid of, thinking about chucking it all in a primary and see what i get, here's what I've got:

1lb blackberries
1lb grapes from store (dark purple outside)
a ton of fresh apples
a ton of fresh pears from my yard
a can of pineapple chunks
a can of blueberry pie filling
1l bottle of peach juice ( juicy juice)

Sound ok to mix all this, or will it be a fruity nightmare?


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 5, 2008)

Check the pie filling and juicy juice containers to see if sorbate is listed, if it is you may have trouble getting it started.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Oct 5, 2008)

Somewhere in there are some yummy possibilities


----------



## Dusty (Oct 9, 2008)

I didn't use the pineapple, and i always check for preservatives when i use anything other than fresh fruit. Instead of adding the pineapple, i made a seperate gallon with that and some fresh Kiwi fruit.

The mixed berry is fermenting nicely and smells pretty yummy.


----------

